

Kurrently - a real time search engine for Facebook and Twitter - gilbertl
http://www.kurrently.com

======
coderdude
I kept getting the same results each time I hit "more." I got excited when I
read the title. I thought it might actually be obtaining data from those
sources in real-time. A quick glance at the status bar showed otherwise.

~~~
gilbertl
Fixed.

------
ImFatYoureFat
the 'see more' link on search results with a single response repeats the
result. So if i search X and Y comes up when I click 'see more' it shows a
list of Y, Y. I assume this is just a small bug.

~~~
gilbertl
Fixed.

------
gilbertl
I'd love to hear from you guys on how I can improve the site.

~~~
fragmede
Nicely done! Suggested searches is a good touch.

It'd be nice to have a tiny icon beside each of the search results to tell me
what service the search result is coming from.

The search result page is a bit... long. Not sure that it's bad, but it is
unexpected.

~~~
gilbertl
You're not alone in wanting to know which services the results come from. I
love the idea of putting a small icon. Thanks!

